# Terror Attack Unfolding In London



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Dozens wounded on Westminster bridge, Police officer stabbed around Parliament area. Parliament in lock down. Gun shots fired outside Parliament. Armed police, special forces and counter terrorism police on the scene. Assailant has been shot another one possibly on the run.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This is a live feed:


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Worrying. It's worth noting that the Brussels terror attacks took place exactly 1 year ago. Coincidence?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

been watching it on the news. I'm shocked but not surprised. 
i hope the police officer who was stabbed and the people hit by the car are ok.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Its been eerily quiet recently so I'm not surprised either. Hoping there is not worse to come and that everyone is OK. 

Does anyone know if the police officer is OK?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Its been eerily quiet recently so I'm not surprised either. Hoping there is not worse to come and that everyone is OK.
> 
> Does anyone know if the police officer is OK?


She was treated at the scene along with the assailant and an ambulance with a police escort has left the scene and a air ambulance helicopter has took off, one can only assume they have been taken to hospital. The news is coming through at the moment and the story still unfolding. The PM has been evacuated from Westminster surrounded by armed police. The incident took place at around 2:40pm.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not good, on the independent there is a guy with a visibly broken tib and fib right at the bottom of the page and people around him look very unsure of what to do


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Suspicious package been found in car involved in incident. Bomb squad on the way.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Do people think it is right to show pictures of injured or worse people on live TV in incidents like this? Do you think videos and statements should be given to the police or the TV? Is there any risk of preventing evidence from being used in court because of the wall-to-wall coverage? Does it endanger lives to show a live incident?

It troubles me.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Two people have died.
Alot of people with life threatening injuries.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Do people think it is right to show pictures of injured


Said picture has been taken down. Sorry about that.


> Do you think videos and statements should be given to the police or the TV?


The police will ask for statements and video images captured over the coming days as the police are dealing with the incident right now.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Jonescat said:


> Do people think it is right to show pictures of injured or worse people on live TV in incidents like this? Do you think videos and statements should be given to the police or the TV? Is there any risk of preventing evidence from being used in court because of the wall-to-wall coverage? Does it endanger lives to show a live incident?
> 
> It troubles me.


In order

Yes, why hide the truth that people got hurt (face was blurred out)
Official statements with or without evidence to the police, all others that are comments can be said to anyone, otherwise no freedom of speech
I'm not sure what you mean but with more coverage means more evidence which can be used in the court of law.
To what extent, if the News couldn't show live incidents it would be old news once we saw it . Does it endanger lives, eeerm maybe not, maybe it could, it could inspire potential extrmists to do more but if we get into that argument then we would have nothing :Bag


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's no reason for us to see it live. We never used to and no-one ever said 'gosh I wish I could see this live'. Live news is a recent thing. 

Imagine you turn on the news and see a member of your family lying in the road, obviously badly injured. Is that really how you want to find out?


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Jonescat said:


> Do people think it is right to show pictures of injured or worse people on live TV in incidents like this? Do you think videos and statements should be given to the police or the TV? Is there any risk of preventing evidence from being used in court because of the wall-to-wall coverage? Does it endanger lives to show a live incident?
> 
> It troubles me.


I do not think that pictures which may identify a person should be shown on the news. Imagine trying to contact someone and then seeing them in that situation on TV (and I don't mean those who are running away, I mean the injured and potentially dying). Do I think it should be filmed? Yes, but all footage should be sent to the Police not to media companies.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes I think people make too much out of incidents such as these considering the number of people that die in car accidents, heart attacks and such every day. Terrorist incidents are extremely rare. The terrorists do this to create fear in the general public and I refuse to entertain it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> Sometimes I think people make too much out of incidents such as these considering the number of people that die in car accidents, heart attacks and such every day. Terrorist incidents are extremely rare. The terrorists do this to create fear and I refuse to entertain it.


I dont entertain it either but you can't really relate someone having a heart attack to someone being mowed down by a vehicle on purpose surely?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@stockwellcat - wasn't directed at you  it was just me wondering about all those things and what other people thought about it all. I think it is a real challenge to know how to behave at moments like this.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do wonder how much media attention encourages terrorists to do what they do. It's a vicious cycle.



Hanwombat said:


> I dont entertain it either but you can't really relate someone having a heart attack to someone being mowed down by a vehicle on purpose surely?


Only related in that far more people die from heart attacks and other health problems every day than die from terrorist attacks. The risk is far greater of such in one's life.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

AlexPed2393 said:


> In order
> 
> Yes, why hide the truth that people got hurt (face was blurred out)
> Official statements with or without evidence to the police, all others that are comments can be said to anyone, otherwise no freedom of speech
> ...


I just wonder if it panders to the terrorists/perpetrators though, who will get great sick delight from seeing the horror they have created and the real human suffering.

Personally, I wouldn't want images of myself or my loved ones plastered over the networks/press live in that way.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> I do wonder how much media attention encourages terrorists to do what they do. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> Only related in that far more people die from heart attacks and other health problems every day than die from terrorist attacks. The risk is far greater of such in one's life.


Ah okay I get your meaning now. I got confused.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would imagine that, if someone is on the ground, seriously injured, the last thing they need is somebody hanging over them with a camera. I appreciate it's newsworthy, but that doesn't make it acceptable, in my opinion.

After all, if you witnessed someone being knocked down by a car in everyday life, you certainly wouldn't dream of running over and taking photographs with your phone.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm shocked but not suprised atall it was only a matter of time before they struck in the heart of democracy . What a horrific terrible start to our coming summer .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> There's no reason for us to see it live. We never used to and no-one ever said 'gosh I wish I could see this live'. Live news is a recent thing.
> 
> Imagine you turn on the news and see a member of your family lying in the road, obviously badly injured. Is that really how you want to find out?


I also think it serves to actually desensitise people to the horror the more they see it.

Although watching a lady survivor of last year's Brussels attack speaking this morning, she said that the publication of the picture/footage of her, dishevelled, with ripped clothing, clearly injured - but alive - was a beacon of hope for her family and now for her, looking back.

It's a tricky one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Crikey, had no idea this was going on, just spent the last few hours peacefully birdwatching at Minsmere.

Trying to get hold of daughter who lives and works in London.

Hope everybody is ok and they manage to catch all involved with this. So very sad that some people have died.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I suppose it could be argued that seeing it live if someone knew the person or recognised the car, they could inform the police quickly. Such as, ifthey noticed the person/car act suspiciously earlier on on the way to where it happened.

Saying that I am uncomfortable when the media show uncensored media of people dying or dead (from past incidents or in different countries where people have been targeted by terrorists.)


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I agree to an extent, but the masses of to coverage might pick up on something important. I bet the live feed is scrutinised.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That is still no reason to show it to us live. They should at least wait until victims have been identified and families informed. The way they used to.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Does everyone have an ICE number in their phone? This was started after the London Bus bombing. It stands for In Case of Emergency and makes it easy for emergency services to contact someone for you in cases like these. Just put it in your phone as ICE and the number of your contact.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> Does everyone have an ICE number in their phone? This was started after the London Bus bombing. It stands for In Case of Emergency and makes it easy for emergency services to contact someone for you in cases like these. Just put it in your phone as ICE and the number of your contact.


When something major like this happens though, I believe ordinary mobile phones stop receiving a signal. As I understand it, mobile phone signals work on several 'layers' and the layer that is for normal people can be blocked so that networks are not cluttered with people trying to contact friends and relatives, leaving the networks free and available for the layers used by emergency services etc .

Not that having an ICE number isn't a good idea for other circumstances.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Does everyone have an ICE number in their phone? This was started after the London Bus bombing. It stands for In Case of Emergency and makes it easy for emergency services to contact someone for you in cases like these. Just put it in your phone as ICE and the number of your contact.


*hand up* I do.

Have for some years and thankfully it has never had to be used. Although I'm never too sure if a lay person would know what it meant.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The Emergency Services do so I think it will work.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweety said:


> After all, if you witnessed someone being knocked down by a car in everyday life, you certainly wouldn't dream of running over and taking photographs with your phone.


Cynical of me I know but I wouldn't be too sure of it.

Recently saw this on facebook if it was actually a terror attack:


> Don't give them the anger they want. Focus on the amazing job done by the public and emergency services. Don't look at the apparent carnage, look at the people rushing towards the unknown to help others. Make the story about the resilience of London and its citizens. They want your anger, they want your fury - and they want you to focus it on anyone different from you. Don't hand them an easy victory.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> When something major like this happens though, I believe ordinary mobile phones stop receiving a signal.


That's not what it's for. It's to give the Emergency Services a number to contact so that the contact can come and identify you, if necessary. They wouldn't use your own phone for that.

IIRC, the reason it came up was that there were a lot of phones all over the bus and the trains and it wasn't always obvious which phone belonged to who. Having an ICE number makes it easier for the Emergency Services.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its seems the police officer who was stabbed has died and also a woman pedestrian .has died


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

One of multiple (possibly 3 in total) injured Police officers has died from the injuries sustained from the knife attack.

The assailant is believed to still be alive (he was shot 3 times by police). The police are still unsure if there are anymore assailants as some witnesses said they saw someone runaway from the car in the opposite direction of Parliament.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very worried that there may be another later, like the two in Paris.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Poor police officer  the family must be distraught.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> When something major like this happens though, I believe ordinary mobile phones stop receiving a signal. As I understand it, mobile phone signals work on several 'layers' and the layer that is for normal people can be blocked so that networks are not cluttered with people trying to contact friends and relatives, leaving the networks free and available for the layers used by emergency services etc .
> 
> Not that having an ICE number isn't a good idea for other circumstances.


But the emergency services could hopefully access the phone and locate the ICE number and be able to contact next of kin, etc.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

20 injured including 4 police officers coming back from an award ceremony.

4 dead which includes the attacker and a male police officer stabbed at the gates of Parliament (not female) who was an armed officer.

Armed police will be on the streets of London over the coming days and they can call on the military if needed.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

So very sad that people can do this to other people. I've been watching it on TV since it started. The people who do these things are not human, nor are they animals if it was a terrorist attack.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just wanted to go back to this from when we were talking about live news.



> I'm not sure what you mean but with more coverage means more evidence which can be used in the court of law.


Every inch of Westminster is covered by CCTV. In fact, almost every inch of every city in Britain is covered by CCTV. That's most likely what the police will be looking at as it's very rare that News cameras catch the event. Just the aftermath.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> Live news is a recent thing.


New? How long ago was the Iranian Embassy siege?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

havoc said:


> New? How long ago was the Iranian Embassy siege?


Now's not the time for point scoring.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Been watching this on news.

Hubby is in a meeting in London  typical. The office is away from incident but these things could happen in multiples (I think ahead).

My mind working overtime, DS is currently working in Cardiff.

I've seen a huge amount of police in my area the last two weeks (walking, driving cars), I suspect they knew something was going to happen.

Few weeks back saw big convoy of army vehicles, said "they know something", family brushed it off as "army on the move" yes, but it was more than normal.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Such a sad event and day.

RIP to those that have lost there lives.

My thoughts go out to all the injured and their loved ones and the relatives of those that lost their lives.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't point scoring - it's pointing out that we have been used to seeing events unfold live for decades. In terms of ethics I don't think live feed is as bad as the constant replaying of footage. How many times has the footage of a plane crashing in to a tower in NY been played? That to me is far more tasteless.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> That's not what it's for. It's to give the Emergency Services a number to contact so that the contact can come and identify you, if necessary. They wouldn't use your own phone for that.
> 
> IIRC, the reason it came up was that there were a lot of phones all over the bus and the trains and it wasn't always obvious which phone belonged to who. Having an ICE number makes it easier for the Emergency Services.





Lurcherlad said:


> But the emergency services could hopefully access the phone and locate the ICE number and be able to contact next of kin, etc.


Yes, sorry I misinterpreted the earlier post. Apologies .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Have deleted post because I checked hidden content and realised the post wasn't aimed at me.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Does everyone have an ICE number in their phone? This was started after the London Bus bombing. It stands for In Case of Emergency and makes it easy for emergency services to contact someone for you in cases like these. Just put it in your phone as ICE and the number of your contact.


Yes I have family members under ICE on my phone and in the order I want them contacted, OH ICE1, for example


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Thank you for taking it down.


Ok.
I am not taking anything else down as I don't see why as it was unfolding at the time as I didn't know what was being put up at the time of the incident eg images and the images displayed contain no injured people in them that I am aware of.

Sorry you easily get offended.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

@Siskin Did you manage to get hold of your daughter?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

People have lost their lives today in this terrible incident and others have had their lives changed forever.

Can we show some respect for that?

This thread is not the place for a personal bickering match.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How dreadful, my heart goes out to the victims & their loved ones. Our emergency services are truly amazing.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> *eople have lost their lives today in this terrible incident and others have had their lives changed forever.
> 
> Can we show some respect for that?
> 
> This thread is not the place for a personal bickering match.*


I agree.

Sorry if anyone got upset that a terrorist incident was unfolding where I live down the road from this attack. First thing I done was let everyone know I was safe.

RIP to those that did lose their lives today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Been watching this on news.
> 
> Hubby is in a meeting in London  typical. The office is away from incident but these things could happen in multiples (I think ahead).
> 
> ...


Mine too 

Not sure exactly where either and I can't get any response from his phone. He should still be in a meeting so phone prob on silent - but I'm still fretting 

DS works in the City, but had half day today so at least I know where he is.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> Ok.
> I am not taking anything else down as I don't see why as it was unfolding at the time as I didn't know what was being put up at the time of the incident eg images and the images displayed contain no injured people in them that I am aware of.
> 
> Sorry you easily get offended.


Yes, papers online are ''picture heavy''..and I'm sure it's non-stop horror on TV news (I don't have TV so I'm just guessing). Since the advent of social media, nothing is out of bounds...that's the way it is.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Mine too
> 
> Not sure exactly where either and I can't get any response from his phone. He should still be in a meeting so phone prob on silent - but I'm still fretting
> 
> DS works in the City, but had half day today so at least I know where he is.


Sending up a prayer for the safety of your and Westie-Ma's Husbands.

I'm sure they're safe, but very worrying for you.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Yes, papers online are ''picture heavy''..and I'm sure it's non-stop horror on TV news (I don't have TV so I'm just guessing). Since the advent of social media, nothing is out of bounds...that's the way it is.


Apparently Twitter has been flooded with much worse pictures that are being kept out of the media from these incidents.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

with it being one year from the Brussels attack
and
2 days since McGuiness died
I wonder what accent the terrorists might have

my heart goes out to the families


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not watching the news, TBH. It tends to be repetition of news by now. The same pictures, the same fatuous interviews, the looping of film... it's just too depressing to watch. 

I hope everyone has managed to get in touch in family and they are all ok.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

This is happening and we're discussing it as people are dying. It's horrific but is that a lack of respect? I don't think it is. Lack of respect would be if we didn't care or were trivialising what has happened. Modern live feed means thousands of people who may normally transition through there know very quickly to avoid the area making the job of the security and emergency services much easier. I don't think it really does harm and is probably useful.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm also staying off Twitter and Facebook. Really don't want to see the pictures.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> , heart attacks


How can you compare this to a heart attack? Come on, now, really?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope those who are unable to get hold of loved ones do get in touch soon and are safe.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
per the Guardian, 25-mins ago, QUOTE,
_
"Events are unfolding rapidly in Westminster after a terrorist incident outside the Houses of Parliament._

_Here is what the Guardian has been able to confirm so far:_

_Four people have died, including a police officer and one man believed to be the attacker, police said._
_At least 20 other people were injured in the attack, some with "catastrophic" wounds._
_The alleged assailant drove a car into pedestrians on Westminster Bridge before crashing it and then trying to enter the complex, armed with a knife._
_He was shot by armed police inside the security cordon of the Houses of Parliament._
_Police currently believe there was only one attacker, but have locked down the area around Westminster and are searching the area._

_Minister for counter-terrorism Tobias Ellwood was among those who raced to give first aid to the police officer who later died. Pictures showed him with blood on his face as he administered CPR._
_Two victims are thought to have died on the bridge._
_Several French students were among the injured, per the French prime minister, Bernard Cazeneuve._
_Three police officers returning from a ceremony were also among those injured on the bridge._
_One woman was rescued from the Thames with serious injuries, after she apparently jumped or fell from the bridge [from a spokesman for the Port of London Authority]._

_Scotland Yard said the attack in Westminster was being treated "as a terrorist incident until we know otherwise"._
_The House of Commons has been put in lockdown, with many MPs confined to the Commons chamber after parliamentary business was suspended._
_Armed police were searching the Palace of Westminster_
_The prime minister, Theresa May, was evacuated from the parliament building within minutes and driven to Downing Street._
_London ambulance service said it was called to Westminster Bridge at 2.40 pm, with the first crew arriving within six minutes. It has declared a major incident._

_Both *the ambulance service *&* the Metropolitan police have appealed to the public to call 999 only in a genuine emergency*._
_*The London Eye*, opposite parliament on the other side of Westminster Bridge, *is also in lockdown*, with some being held inside the attraction's pods._
*The Thames has been closed to all but emergency vessels between Vauxhall Bridge and Embankment."*
*.*
*.*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm also staying off Twitter and Facebook. Really don't want to see the pictures.


I haven't been on either as well they have just mentioned a dozen times on the news and have said they were being careful what they put up.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The News is being careful? Well, that's one good thing.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> per the Guardian, 25-mins ago, QUOTE,
> 
> ...


We know this already.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweety said:


> Sending up a prayer for the safety of your and Westie-Ma's Husbands.
> 
> I'm sure they're safe, but very worrying for you.


Just got a text - he's fine 

Hope Westie-Ma hears soon - very worrying


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh that's good!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just got a text - he's fine
> 
> Hope Westie-Ma hears soon - very worrying


Really pleased to read this @Lurcherlad 

I hope @Westie-Ma hears something soon?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Thinking of Westie-Ma and any other PF members who are trying to contact loved ones and worrying. 

Thoughts are also with the injured and grieving.

I think it's important that we are kept informed about these events, but I do think the current media frenzy tends to go overboard. Because facts are limited in the early stages, reporters end up giving the same details again and again, mixed in with endless speculation which I think helps to increase worry. I also think it is wrong when clearly identifiable photos of people are published. I remember seeing a photo of one woman after a bombing with most of her clothing ripped to shreds, crying, covered in blood, obviously in pain and shock - no one seemed to care that she might not want a picture like that published around the world. Now maybe she would be one of the people who wouldn't mind, but the point is, by the time she is well enough to express an opinion it would be too late to take the photo back if she wasn't happy with it being published.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Calvine said:


> How can you compare this to a heart attack? Come on, now, really?


I have a far greater chance of dying of a heart attack than a being a victim of a terrorist. The really high amount of fear these incidents create is illogical as Spock would say. I'm quoting a sci-fi show now. lol

My posts from earlier:



> Sometimes I think people make too much out of incidents such as these considering the number of people that die in car accidents, heart attacks and such every day. Terrorist incidents are extremely rare. The terrorists do this to create fear in the general public and I refuse to entertain it.





> Only related in that far more people die from heart attacks and other health problems every day than die from terrorist attacks. The risk is far greater of such in one's life.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Terrible news coming out of London today. Words really can't describe the people who do these awful attacks.

I must thank the police and other emergency services though, the situation appears have been contained quickly, which we must take some solace in.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> @Siskin Did you manage to get hold of your daughter?


Yes I did thankfully, her office is further along the river and on the other side, but you can't help thinking.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> Thinking of Westie-Ma and any other PF members who are trying to contact loved ones and worrying.
> 
> Thoughts are also with the injured and grieving.
> 
> I think it's important that we are kept informed about these events, but I do think the current media frenzy tends to go overboard. Because facts are limited in the early stages, reporters end up giving the same details again and again, mixed in with endless speculation which I think helps to increase worry. I also think it is wrong when clearly identifiable photos of people are published. I remember seeing a photo of one woman after a bombing with most of her clothing ripped to shreds, crying, covered in blood, obviously in pain and shock - no one seemed to care that she might not want a picture like that published around the world. Now maybe she would be one of the people who wouldn't mind, but the point is, by the time she is well enough to express an opinion it would be too late to take the photo back if she wasn't happy with it being published.


Does the amount of media attention these incidents get encourage more terrorists as well? The ISIS group is known for bragging about incidents on the news even when they're unrelated to ISIS.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> Yes I did thankfully,


 That's good news.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Statement from the Muslim Council of Britain on the attack.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Mine too
> 
> Not sure exactly where either and I can't get any response from his phone. He should still be in a meeting so phone prob on silent - but I'm still fretting
> 
> DS works in the City, but had half day today so at least I know where he is.


Mine is on "find my phone" so I knew where he was. He also resonds to texts in meeting, so I gave him a heads up about travelling back through town.

My mind runs ahead and I think these things could happen in multiples which thankfully this hasn't.

@Lurcherlad Hope you've heard from your hubby now xx

My thoughts and prayers to those families and friends who have lost loved ones.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very, very sad news.
My sympathy to all involved.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Mine is on "find my phone" so I knew where he was. He also resonds to texts in meeting, so I gave him a heads up about travelling back through town.
> 
> My mind runs ahead and I think these things could happen in multiples which thankfully this hasn't.
> 
> ...


So glad he's ok.
Thoughts and prayers for all those affected by this atrocity.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> Mine is on "find my phone" so I knew where he was. He also resonds to texts in meeting, so I gave him a heads up about travelling back through town.
> 
> My mind runs ahead and I think these things could happen in multiples which thankfully this hasn't.
> 
> ...


So glad he is safe and ok.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> So glad he's ok.


Sat watching the news as it happened, then realised he was in a meeting close to town than his normal office, text him quick then checked find my phone.

He is working through his nine lives, he was in NYC when the last bomb there went off, he heard the boom as he got into a taxi to head back to their hotel.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Mine is on "find my phone" so I knew where he was. He also resonds to texts in meeting, so I gave him a heads up about travelling back through town.
> 
> My mind runs ahead and I think these things could happen in multiples which thankfully this hasn't.
> 
> ...


I have, thank you . He didn't hear the phone!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I like sky news but even they tread a fine line of showing whts happening In real time and just continually rolling the same images and news footage like a sick version of Groundhog Day . When is enough enough . I personally wouldn't give them the satisfaction of all this air time filling the populus with fear and worry . It's strange when I hear the words breaking news just in fills me with dread and uncomfortableness 
Wondering who's been stabbed who has been run over who's parked a plane into something . It's sad . As for CCTV we do have massive amounts . 
apperantly one of the most populated countries in the western world yes you can pick over and digest whts unfolded but it only records whts happened not prevent what can happen and thats whats clearly unfolded today . 
Be assured by tomoro morning they will know his identity where he worked. lived and socialised . With His shoe size . What he ate last week . And his beliefs . It's just sad I guess but inevitable .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I very rarely watch the news now. Too much death and disaster. Too much rehashing the same horrible things again and again just to fill the time. It's too depressing. The only time I watch it is like today when I had a quick look to see the details of what happened in London and haven't watched it since.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> I very rarely watch the news now. Too much death and disaster. Too much rehashing the same horrible things again and again just to fill the time. It's too depressing. The only time I watch it is like today when I had a quick look to see the details of what happened in London and haven't watched it since.


Sadly, there is a lot of bad sh!t going on in the world, a lot of which doesn't even make the mainstream news.

I look at the news as a way of keeping myself informed and I don't believe in the "ignorance is bliss" method and rather than depress myself with things that are out of my control. It also depends on where you choose to get your news from and how you choose to digest it, there is plenty of positive news out there, sometimes you may just have to look for it though.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There is positive news out there. But it rarely gets on the TV. 

As for ignorance is bliss, well, I don't see the point in getting depressed about things I can do nothing about it. Things I can effect, I do. I give to charities when I can afford it. I support causes where I can. The bad stuff? I don't need to know it.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's interesting and crazy how short of an attention span news station have too. This will be all over the news stations for a few days but soon, this incident will all be forgotten. It'll be the 10th anniversary of the Virginia tech shooting this April for example. That was *everywhere* and you'd have to live in a cave to not hear about the shooting back about 10 years ago. I remember it all vividly and I remember discussing that incident with my grandparents. O.O


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

DogLover1981 said:


> Does the amount of media attention these incidents get encourage more terrorists as well? The ISIS group is known for bragging about incidents on the news even when they're unrelated to ISIS.


Possibly. If you are planning on dying as a terrorist, you probably want as many people as possible to know how you died - so endless media coverage could actually be playing into their hands. My concern though is also for how it affects society as a whole. Events like this almost seem to become a kind of sick entertainment - how many times have you seen a headline along the lines of "First pictures of terror victims" or even "Exclusive: photographs of bombing victims" like it's some kind of bizarre competition. I know a lot of charity workers say it is harder and harder to awaken people to serious needs because so many people have become hardened to suffering through a constant 'diet' of it on tv. So, for example, unless you show a photograph of someone who is dead or dying from famine, earthquake, Ebola or whatever, people just aren't interested in helping any more.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The figures have now changed:

5 dead including a police officer and the terrorist and 3 members of the public.
40 injured which includes 3 police officers.
Threat level remains the same at severe.

They know who the man who carried this out is and Islamist terrorism is linked to this incident.

The terrorists intension was to enter Parliament.

This update is from the deputy police cheif commissioner.

Parliament is open for business tomorrow and MP's will be in Parliament.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

The Police officer who was stabbed and killed in the line of duty has been named as Keith Palmer.

Scotland Yard's Mark Rowley said Mr Palmer, 48, had 15 years service as a police officer and was a husband and father. 

I feel like making a point of saying this brave man's name. He died doing his job, where "normal" people run away the danger, he and other members of the emergency services run towards the danger. He was not armed with a gun. He was doing his job.

In a few hours they will likely release the name of the attacker and its his face and name which will be shown across TV and other media. But it shouldn't be like that. It should be people like Keith Palmer. The brave men and women who lost there lives or injured because of some nut-job. They should be the names we see. They should be the names we remember.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Just listened on the radio tht the far right will take this on board and could possibly take a tit for tat retaliation point of this situation god I hope not


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39357930
Three French schoolchildren were among those injured when a vehicle hit people on London's Westminster Bridge in a suspected terror attack, the French government has confirmed.

So sad that after all the terrorist attacks in France recently , French children come to London and are hurt in an attack .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39357930
> Three French schoolchildren were among those injured when a vehicle hit people on London's Westminster Bridge in a suspected terror attack, the French government has confirmed.
> 
> So sad that after all the terrorist attacks in France recently , French children come to London and are hurt in an attack .


I thought the same when I heard. The French have really been hit hard lately


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The BBC have just showed footage of the car speeding along Westminster as it ploughed into pedestrians. A person can be seen falling from the bridge into the Thames.

That, for me, is sensationalist and extremely upsetting to see and unnecessary. 

Much like the constant re-showing of the tragedy of the Twin Towers footage in the past.

There is a line when reporting news - for me, they have stepped over it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> The BBC have just showed footage of the car speeding along Westminster as it ploughed into pedestrians. A person can be seen falling from the bridge into the Thames.
> 
> That, for me, is sensationalist and extremely upsetting to see and unnecessary.
> 
> ...


I just saw that, its made me feel sick to my stomach. Do we know if the person survived?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's only when you see the pictures that it is really brought home to you tho; I mean not just the dead and injured, but also the pictures of the survivors and the looks of horror and helplessness on their faces. And in an atrocity such as this you see the very worst, but also the very best of people. One picture is of MP Tobias Ellwood standing looking totally shell-shocked with blood on his face from where he tried, sadly unsuccessfully, to save the life of the police officer. I doubt he will ever forget the events of yesterday even though he himself was safe.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> just saw that, its made me feel sick to my stomach. Do we know if the person survived?


Not sure noushka.: apparently one woman jumped into the river (according to witnesses) to save herself and was rescued. Whether she survived or not was not made clear; maybe they didn't know at the time of going to press.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> I just saw that, its made me feel sick to my stomach. Do we know if the person survived?


It's not known who the victims are yet.

Not sure if this person survived or not.

A woman was pulled from the Thames by rescue services alive but badly injured.

One male jumped or was hit by the car and the impact throwing him over the side of the bridge and landed on a concrete surface and broke both legs and looked unconscious from one image surrounded by 3 or 4 members of public attending to him immediately after the incident on Westminster Bridge.

A cyclist was crushed up against the wall and railings outside of Parliament by the car the attacker was driving. Again there is no news on this cyclist or anyone else injured.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

kimthecat said:


>


I have been reposting this on Facebook.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Not sure noushka.: apparently one woman jumped into the river (according to witnesses) to save herself and was rescued. Whether she survived or not was not made clear; maybe they didn't know at the time of going to press.





stockwellcat said:


> It's not known who the victims are yet.
> 
> Not sure if this person survived or not.
> 
> ...


Thank you both. Its just terrible, hopefully we'll know more today. My Cousin lives & works in London, hes a teacher & he either cycles or buses it to work. Thankfully hes not in that area of London but when you mentioned the cyclist I couldn't help but think of him.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I listened to an lbc explanation of what had happened from a passenger on the bus it is truley horrendous the injuries a. Yoing lady was crushed under the bus from the waist upwards . And another knocked into the Thames also . I could not beleive what I was hearing . So sad and shocking


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Has the Mayor of London made a statement yet? I've not heard.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Has the Mayor of London made a statement yet? I've not heard.[/QUOT
> Yes he has


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Has the Mayor of London made a statement yet? I've not heard.


He made a breif statement last night. I will find it.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Has the Mayor of London made a statement yet? I've not heard.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> He made a breif statement last night. I will find it.


@stockwellcat: thank you.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The Prime Minister is to make a speech in Parliament shortly.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am afraid the footage should not really be shown, however good for ratings .
It plays to terrorists' hands , it creates more fear and satisfies morbid curiosity.
It is tragic.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

The focus is now on Birmingham . With arrests been made over night . 
Birmingham and the midlands always seems to be the hotbed of extreme radicalisation .


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have been away for a few days and only just saw this last night.Dreadful news, my heart goes out to the poor families who have lost their loved ones.
Just heard on the news that there is now that there is now five dead.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mark Rowley said just now:

4 dead including the police officer and the attacker not 5.
29 injured is the actual total not 40.
7 arrests in total so far in Birmingham and London in 6 police raids on properties.
He has asked the press not to release the name of the attacker.
He said the police are not releasing the identity or names of the injured or who have died.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Compassionate & wise words of Jo Cox's husband, Brendan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-3...s_linkname=58d375c6e4b0762b96cde576&'Remember the heroes' - Brendan Cox%26&ns_fee=0#post_58d375c6e4b0762b96cde576

The widower of MP Jo Cox, who was murdered by a right-wing extremist last year, said the attack is a story about "the people that didn't come home yesterday".

He told the Today programme: "What helped me in the weeks after (Jo's death) was that sense of public support. Those thousand acts of kindness.

"One of the things we need to be careful about is giving notoriety to the person that did it.

"I would much rather remember the heroes of this story."

"The person that did this is no more representative of British Muslims than the person that killed Jo is representative of Yorkshire people"

Very true.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> "One of the things we need to be careful about is giving notoriety to the person that did it.
> 
> "I would much rather remember the heroes of this story."
> 
> "The person that did this is no more representative of British Muslims than the person that killed Jo is representative of Yorkshire people"


The words of Brendan Cox sum it up perfectly.

Far better that we remember those that died than the perpetrator of this senseless, cowardly act. I do notice that the press are not naming him even though we know who he is. And I do not think that the continual running of the photos ...and even live footage ...is necessary either. It's not a movie. It's real people.

I am so sorry for anyone caught up in any way in London yesterday ......especially the families of those involved. My thoughts are with them.

J


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Feeling very sad here.

Just one further thought on the rights and wrongs of showing footage of the injured: if I was related to one of those affected, and they subsequently died, I would take great solace in seeing a video showing how many ordinary members of the public tried to help, and from the knowledge that my loved one was not alone.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

London attack - latest updates - BBC News


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Raising £15,000 to support the family of PC Keith Palmer
https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/Familyofkeithpalmer


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> The words of Brendan Cox sum it up perfectly.
> 
> Far better that we remember those that died than the perpetrator of this senseless, cowardly act. I do notice that the press are not naming him even though we know who he is. *And I do not think that the continual running of the photos ...and even live footage ...is necessary either. It's not a movie. It's real people. *
> 
> ...


Yes, we all know and have seen what happened and don't need it see the horror of it over and over again. Carry on reporting it yes, but leave the pictures alone now.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Mayor of London announces Vigil tonight in Trafalgar Square at 6pm
https://www.london.gov.uk/events/2017-03-23/trafalgar-square-vigil



> There will be a candlelit vigil in Trafalgar Square from 6pm this evening - Thursday 23 March.
> 
> The Mayor invites all Londoners - and everyone visiting our city - to come together in solidarity to remember those who have lost their lives, to express sympathy with their families and loved ones and to show the world that we are more committed than ever to the values that we hold dear - that we remain united and open.
> 
> London is the greatest city in the world. We will never be cowed by terrorism. We stand together, in the face of those who seek to harm us and destroy our way of life. We always have, and we always will.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Just one further thought on the rights and wrongs of showing footage of the injured: if I was related to one of those affected, and they subsequently died, I would take great solace in seeing a video showing how many ordinary members of the public tried to help, and from the knowledge that my loved one was not alone.


I've thought about it a lot overnight and that's the conclusion I'd come to as well. The only people who really matter are the relatives of the victims and although the reality is horrid it can't ever be as bad as being left wondering.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Our police/emergency/secret services, really are amazing. Efficient, calm...brilliant people.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I've been thinking a lot as well.

I still think the photos and pictures on the rolling news are important. (from media, not people passing who could be helping - and I think media should help first, film later).

Here's why.

I would hate my family to be filmed like this and it would haunt me. But it keeps it real.

When I hear of suicide bombs/ car bombs from countries that have them regularly, there's a sense of 'oh no not again' and then getting on with life. It doesn't particularly make an impact, other than a passing thought.

Here, it's still shocking and raw.

When it becomes the norm here, that's when the terrorists have won. We need to keep it real and to keep it shocking, because that keeps our fight agaist terrorists going.

I think there's a danger in 'not letting the terrorists win' by getting on with our daily lives that is dangerous. That means there's a danger of the attacks becoming normal. The norm.

Rolling news keeps the horror of it in front of us. It's not normal or right and it should never become normal and right. (By 'right' I mean the feeling of 'that's the way things are nowadays').

I cried for people I have never met yesterday. One of the pictures that got to me most, was not the injuries (that's not something that gets to me), but as it was happening, the police yelling 'go!' And 'run!' and getting people to clear out to safety.

There are more helpers than there are bad people. They need the coverage and the support and the praise.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

It was so nice to see the Eiffel Tower dimmed . I didn't feel so alone in this sad event and the world will carry on and respect other countries regardless


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Cities across the globe pay tribute to London attack victims
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/abcnews.go.com/amp/International/cities-globe-pay-tribute-london-terror-attack-victims/story?id=46317090


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> I just saw that, its made me feel sick to my stomach. Do we know if the person survived?


No. I believe it was a female with considerable injuries.

Knowing that is enough for public broadcast surely, without everyone, including her friends and family being subjected to seeing it, with no warning *and *before the watershed?

I saw my dad die before me and that vision never goes away


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Feeling very sad here.
> 
> Just one further thought on the rights and wrongs of showing footage of the injured: if I was related to one of those affected, and they subsequently died, I would take great solace in seeing a video showing how many ordinary members of the public tried to help, and from the knowledge that my loved one was not alone.


Indeed, but you might also be forever haunted by the graphic images 

Knowing is bad enough - watching it happen in all it's gory and horrific detail is unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Absolutely awful events unfolding yesterday.

Me and my OH were on that bridge a few weeks ago and I can't even imagine the terror. There's nowhere to run or go unless you run into the road or jump into the Thames. Someone I went to College with was on the bridge and said whilst the attack was happening people were getting out camera phones and videoing?! In what kind of world is that an acceptable reaction? I know she ran to safety before returning to help a shocked person. 

I also cried for people I have never met.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2017)

So very sorry to hear about this. My heart goes out to the victims and their families and loved ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2017)

I lived in London for 8 years, just moved back to Yorkshire. The first thing my brother said was "I'm so glad you're not living there anymore". Sadly though, I don't think anywhere is particularly safe. Not that we should live in fear and London certainly isn't. Life has gone back to normal straight away. All we can do is remember the people we have lost.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

spamvicious said:


> I lived in London for 8 years, just moved back to Yorkshire. The first thing my brother said was "I'm so glad you're not living there anymore". Sadly though, I don't think anywhere is particularly safe.


Your safe in Yorkshire lass, just watch out for clog-foot and whippet bites


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2017)

Colliebarmy said:


> Your safe in Yorkshire lass, just watch out for clog-foot and whippet bites


Haha! I'll be on my guard for rogue whippets.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I had a lump in my throat this morning when I heard that the lady who died was going to meet her children from school how awful for them when Mum never came.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was upset yesterday but for some reason today Imjust keep crying. I didn't know anyone effected, I don't live in London, but I just can get it out of my mind.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I was upset yesterday but for some reason today Imjust keep crying. I didn't know anyone effected, I don't live in London, but I just can get it out of my mind.


We feel empathy with those affected and realise just how easy it could have been one of us or our loved ones.

Of course, it is desperately upsetting and we would be inhuman if we weren't moved in some way, but we must keep it in perspective and stand firm.

Take care x


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I was upset yesterday but for some reason today Imjust keep crying. I didn't know anyone effected, I don't live in London, but I just can get it out of my mind.


I can't get the two children out of my mind waiting for their Mum to collect them from school, waiting and waiting and they will never see her again


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That is such a tragic image that many can relate to. No human being with any compassion could fail to be upset by that or any of yesterdays tragic events. 
Prayers for all those affected in any way, directly or not. 
We will not let them win !


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Bobbie said:


> I had a lump in my throat this morning when I heard that the lady who died was going to meet her children from school how awful for them when Mum never came.


Same here,just saw it on the news, reduced me to tears.
Those poor children waiting for them mum to come for them and never came.OMG.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

My heart goes out to this brave mans family.x RIP P.C. Palmer.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Honeys mum said:


> My heart goes out to this brave mans family.x RIP P.C. Palmer.


And to hear he was unharmed as well.

Such courage.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Just to hear an unrelated incident unfolded in Belgium of a man arrested trying to drive into crowds . When will this madness end .


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Creativecat said:


> Just to hear an unrelated incident unfolded in Belgium of a man arrested trying to drive into crowds . When will this madness end .


Just checked this news report out and yes it is an active story on BBC News, France 24, NDTV, Europe 24, FT, RT and various other news outlets. He had a gun and other weapons in the vehicle he was in.

There are some sick individuals around and I hope the security forces are able to extract some information from this man.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

US tourist named as third victim.

http://metro.co.uk/2017/03/23/third-victim-of-london-terror-attack-named-as-kurt-cochran-6529350/


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> No. I believe it was a female with considerable injuries.
> 
> Knowing that is enough for public broadcast surely, without everyone, including her friends and family being subjected to seeing it, with no warning *and *before the watershed?
> 
> I saw my dad die before me and that vision never goes away


Oh that poor lady & her family, lets pray she survives. Seeing a loved one pass away never leaves you, does it ((hugs))


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

More statements of condemnation & messages of solidarity & compassion for the victims from the Muslim community.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

There really are no suitable words in a situation like this. Thoughts are with all who are involved. 

A friend of a friend was involved in the incident in Belgium last year, so updates from her often end up on my facebook feed: she was a young and athletic woman before the incident, not even 18 at the time, and is only now starting to learn how to walk again. I'm sure the media will quickly move onto the next disaster, and it's difficult to remember sometimes how long lived these effects are. Truly a terrible day.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Muslim community have raised over £11,000 for the victims & their families https://www.launchgood.com/project/muslims_united_for_london#/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Creativecat said:


> Just to hear an unrelated incident unfolded in Belgium of a man arrested trying to drive into crowds . When will this madness end .


Luckily, no one has been hurt.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

SpringDance said:


> Rolling news keeps the horror of it in front of us. It's not normal or right and it should never become normal and right. (By 'right' I mean the feeling of 'that's the way things are nowadays').


I've read that there has been research showing the opposite is true - people who regularly watch graphic news footage become hardened to it. I think this is true in my experience. I do not have a tv, so rely on radio, newspapers or online reports for my news. I have lost track of the number of times I have been at a friends house for a meal and they have left the tv on with footage about an accident or terror incident - I've been sick to my stomach and unable to eat while they are talking and laughing as normal and occasionally saying something like 'oh, terrible isn't it'. They are all caring people, but seem to have become immunised to the things they see on their screens.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

London Underground Station Quotes 

J


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> London Underground Station Quotes
> 
> J


Very touching

My DS has just gone off to work in the City of London.

(But I sent him off with plenty of instructions to be vigilant and stay safe! )

He grunted, as usual - yeah mum, whatever! 

Business as usual - we must not allow terror to win. unch


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Very touching
> 
> My DS has just gone off to work in the City of London.
> 
> ...


Mum? You're not a lad? <mutters while world turns upside down>


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SpringDance said:


> Mum? You're not a lad? <mutters while world turns upside down>


Ha ha! You're not the first to be confused! 

My dog is a lurcher and a lad 

I am most definitely "a laaaaady"! 

Well, actually more of a "woman" as I'm not very lady-like!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow thts amazing they have raised tht money for the brave policeman . But hope the other victims don't get forgotten aswell


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> And to hear he was unharmed as well.
> 
> Such courage.


I would have thought that the least they would have would be a ''stab vest''; I had also assumed that he would have been armed, but clearly that was not the case. ...but I guess that would only help depending on where he was stabbed. Poor guy. Poor family. And what a dreadful shock for his colleagues.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Apperantly he did have a stab vest on so assume he could of lost blood from a neck wound but can't confirm tht sadley


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SpringDance said:


> Rolling news keeps the horror of it in front of us. It's not normal or right and it should never become normal and right. (By 'right' I mean the feeling of 'that's the way things are nowadays').


Agree that it should not be normal; and I was quite taken aback (some time ago, not re the recent attack) when Sadiq Khan said that the threat of terrorism was ''part and parcel of living in London". I thought it was a strange attitude... ''OK, you might get blown up on your way to work, that's life, but just get on with it...'' I can't quote the exact words, but that was the gist of it.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

From the Indy:

"Last year, London mayor Sadiq Khan was on a trip to the US when there was an explosion in New York.
It was confirmed to be non-terror related, but Khan was quoted saying that terror attacks were “part and parcel of living in a big city”.
In other words, it's realistic to prepare for the likely event of an attack to ensure services respond efficiently and promptly - which is exactly what they did yesterday when a terror attack took place in Westminster."

I guess the view always depends on where you are standing.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...l-major-cities-new-york-bombing-a7322846.html

I actually agree with what he said, in the context that he said it. It is part of living in a big city. It will happen. Especially in a major city like London and every other capital. I think the best thing anyone can do is not think about it and just keep your fingers crossed it never happens to you.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I agree wht the mayor said to a degree but it doesn't make it right.
Like a EU minister said a few months back along the lines of well that's the way it's gonna be now to expect attrocities taking place. In short be prepared to be picked off from time to time but dont worry we we will be there to mop up the mess wtf ! . It's like a bad stretch of road which is clearly dangerous with a ambulance parked up in the lay by 24/7 waiting for the next collision or accident . Surely u would look at the road and take appropriate action in redisighning or put traffic calming measures in surely .


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> I've read that there has been research showing the opposite is true - people who regularly watch graphic news footage become hardened to it. I think this is true in my experience. I do not have a tv, so rely on radio, newspapers or online reports for my news. I have lost track of the number of times I have been at a friends house for a meal and they have left the tv on with footage about an accident or terror incident - I've been sick to my stomach and unable to eat while they are talking and laughing as normal and occasionally saying something like 'oh, terrible isn't it'. They are all caring people, but seem to have become immunised to the things they see on their screens.


I totally agree people are decensatised like when we went to war in Iraq my Friends would say oh I'm off now to watch some sky news for an hr and see some action like they was going home to watch the latest avengers movie or a session on GTA wtf! I was gobsmacked


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> It's like a bad stretch of road which is clearly dangerous with a ambulance parked up in the lay by 24/7


Hmmmm.....not really. It's more like earthquakes. You can predict where but not when. They are devestating when they happen and they kill people. But we all know they happen and there's not a lot anyone can do other than not live in a place they are likely to happen.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Good speech a short while ago from Muslim leader Sheikh Khalifa Ezzat -

_"We condemn this act which killed innocent people, *and those criminals* - *we shouldn't link them with religion, with Islam.*

"They want to divide us. We are here together, we stand together to show solidarity, to show corporation, to face those people and those crimes.

"My condolences and my thoughts are with the families of the victims."

He was speaking at a vigil in Westminster attended by representatives of "the three Abrahimic faith communities" of Christianity, Judaism, and Islam.
_
I like the way that the perpetrator is being termed a criminal ...the police called him a career criminal. For that is what they are. I sometimes think giving them a specialist term ...terrorist ...almost gives weight to the action ....no, he was a criminal carrying out a crime. No glory in that.

J


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I think just to label him a criminal is a disservice to thoes tht died to be honest . His warped ideology is linked to his belief in his own twisted version of Islam. He was a sad sick loser disgruntled with a country and establishment he quite happily went along with for 52 yrs .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Creativecat said:


> I agree wht the mayor said to a degree but it doesn't make it right.
> Like a EU minister said a few months back along the lines of well that's the way it's gonna be now to expect attrocities taking place. In short be prepared to be picked off from time to time but dont worry we we will be there to mop up the mess wtf ! . It's like a bad stretch of road which is clearly dangerous with a ambulance parked up in the lay by 24/7 waiting for the next collision or accident . Surely u would look at the road and take appropriate action in redisighning or put traffic calming measures in surely .


Nobody is saying it's OK. 

Preventing terrorism is not quite as easy as straightening a curve in a road.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree. Any one who drives and has a car could do something similar any day of the week. Most of us don't because we are not terrorists, not because there are systems in place which prevent us.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I think my analogy of a road was a wrong choice of words . As it wasnt in relevance of what the guy did it was more of a sit back and see wht unfolds outlook . And not trying to fathom
Out why these atrocities keep repeatedly happening . As they seem to be striking a chord with these individuals there influencing . I don't think there's a computer thts been developed yet tht can come up with a satisfactory answer


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Humans have been violent to other humans for as long as there has been humanity. It's not caused by any religion or creed or ideology. It's because we're human. There's never been a way to stop it and I doubt there ever will be. We are a violent species. Violent to each other and to everything else. 
But! We are also generous and loving and compassionate, even to strangers. As was shown by the people who help others in disasters and atrocities without thought of their own danger. 

It's the two sides of us, neither of which can be removed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Creativecat said:


> I think my analogy of a road was a wrong choice of words . As it wasnt in relevance of what the guy did it was more of a sit back and see wht unfolds outlook . And not trying to fathom
> *Out why these atrocities keep repeatedly happening* . As they seem to be striking a chord with these individuals there influencing . I don't think there's a computer thts been developed yet tht can come up with a satisfactory answer


Despite perceptions, terrorist attacks in Western Europe are far less frequent than they were in the 70s, 80s & 90s.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Thts does suprise me 
But the poor family's of thoes affected will 
Not Gain much comfort by them statistics .
But as always thankyou and respect your insight


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Nonetheless I expect and want the Mayor of London to plan and practice for them. His job isn't prevention, just as it isn't the police' job to get all those stranded commuters home or sheltered (or whatever). 

Thanks for everyone's thoughts on my questions. I particularly like the idea that if it was my family affected, seeing people help would bring some comfort.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

From what I heard the reaction was extremely quick on the part of the authorities. The HoP went into lockdown straight away. The emergency services responded very quickly. There's obviously been a lot of rehearsal and training. And in a way that makes me feel better about this kind of thing. Some lives will have been saved that would have been lost if that nutjob had managed to make his way into a building.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Humans have been violent to other humans for as long as there has been humanity. It's not caused by any religion or creed or ideology. It's because we're human. There's never been a way to stop it and I doubt there ever will be. We are a violent species. Violent to each other and to everything else.
> But! We are also generous and loving and compassionate, even to strangers. As was shown by the people who help others in disasters and atrocities without thought of their own danger.
> 
> It's the two sides of us, neither of which can be removed.


True, sadly 

However, as has been shown time and time again (and Westminster was another example) *the good far outweigh the evil in this World! *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> From what I heard the reaction was extremely quick on the part of the authorities. The HoP went into lockdown straight away. The emergency services responded very quickly. There's obviously been a lot of rehearsal and training. And in a way that makes me feel better about this kind of thing. Some lives will have been saved that would have been lost if that nutjob had managed to make his way into a building.


We should also remember that all the people who have the responsibility to devise and direct the proceedings when these tragedies and disasters happen are human too, just like us, and do their very best in extremely dangerous, frightening and difficult circumstances, before we criticise.

I'm not sure I would relish the *massive *responsibility tbh


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Creativecat said:


> Thts does suprise me
> But the poor family's of thoes affected will
> Not Gain much comfort by them statistics .
> But as always thankyou and respect your insight


Certain politicians & individuals have made it their mission to whip up hysteria and hate of Muslims to deliberately make us feel unsafe - but by creating this 'them & us' mentality they are playing into the hands of terrorists. The right wing gutter press are appalling, but here, even the BBC gets a hammering by Simon Jenkins. Just check this out CC.






No, I doubt there's anything that would comfort the families right now


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> I agree. Any one who drives and has a car could do something similar any day of the week. Most of us don't because we are not terrorists, not because there are systems in place which prevent us.


Just a passing thought: the recent terror attacks have been copies of each other. Whereas in previous attacks, bombs/guns etc were used, whereas the one in Nice and the Berlin Christmas market one, then the one this week all used a vehicle to inflict death. Seems that a vehicle is the new ''weapon of choice''. What next?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I think wht disturbs me as much is the conspirators in these atrocities . Releasing poeple tht are genuinely
Innocent tht got caught up in this evil mans web of communication should rightly be released but thoes with evil in there mind I'm not sure abt how do we deal with these people . It's a very fine line we tread . It's like a few years ago A boy displayed tendencies of killing fellow class mates and was flagged up and looked at by the police they found scribblings of notes in his room of what we was gonna do 
They got it to court and the judge said we cannot act on his thoughts however evil they might be and released him . Not sure now how this process unfolds in today's climate . It's scary n sad all the same


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Just a passing thought: the recent terror attacks have been copies of each other. Whereas in previous attacks, bombs/guns etc were used, whereas the one in Nice and the Berlin Christmas market one, then the one this week all used a vehicle to inflict death. *Seems that a vehicle is the new ''weapon of choice''.* What next?


Easy to use and no planning needed, just steal a vehicle and they can do what they like, very worrying, as you say, what next and where.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Easy to use and no planning needed, just steal a vehicle and they can do what they like, very worrying, as you say, what next and where.


I have nightmares about them blowing up a cross-channel ferry or stashing a bomb on Eurostar. Son and GF live in Kent and often go over; it is such a worry.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I listened to an article today saying tht many are being recruited and radicalised in our prison system . Like that piece of s##* that did that terrible act in london . Apperantly it's a very big problem that's not being addressed By the prison service having to pander to every groups needs there for creating this current problem


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you have any evidence for that? Genuine question.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> Do you have any evidence for that? Genuine question.


There was an hours phone in last night with Andrew Pearce on lbc last night and he wss talking to numerous proffesionals regarding the problems faced in today's prisons . It was genuine if a little unpalatable to listen to


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Deleted wrong thread. Ooops


----------

